# Socket Error 10050



## steles (May 30, 2006)

When I start windows(XP),I get the error message..Socket Error 10050. It is related to the internet filter I am using (We-Blocker). This software routes traffic back to its own IP address so content can be filtered.

When this error occures I am unable to access the internet even though I have "allowed" it in the firewall settings.

If I restart Windows, this error message does not display and the internet becomes accessable. Is there anything I can do to fix this problem?

Thanyou... Steve M.


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

It appears We-Blocker is not too compatable with XP. Have a read at this site.

http://weblocker.fameleads.com/index.asp


----------



## tjomara37 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Remove, Delete, Uninstall, Disable, We-blocker lost password*

Hello again. 

For step by step Instructions, Walkthrough (walk through), Guide to disable, remove, uninstall, eliminate, eradicate, delete We-blocker, Weblocker; Email me [email protected] I will be more than glad to assist you. 

I know its frustrating for all of those who have this program and now your stuck. I was there myself. Some of you have: 

1. Lost we-blocker password. 
2. Virus screwed up we-blocker so it will not function properly anymore. 
3. Someone gave you a computer that had we-blocker already installed without giving the password. 
4. Someone may have downloaded this filter to your computer without your permission. 

I have had several people contact me explaining many different situations like these... I am glad to help. Send me a email, as I check my email several times a day I will give you the easy step by step instructions to remove, disable, uninstall, delete we-blocker. You do not have to know much about computers to follow these directions. They are very simple. 

[email protected] (Jerry)


----------

